
Is It True That Some People Just Can’t Do Math? [pdf] - lainon
https://www.aft.org/sites/default/files/periodicals/willingham.pdf
======
benmcnelly
tl;dr: The facts behind the popular myth that some people can't do math, just
don't add up.

